
The 158 Families Funding the 2016 Presidential Election - cmart
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/11/us/politics/2016-presidential-election-super-pac-donors.html?_r=0
======
xname2
This is bullsh __t. How about teachers ' unions, the worst poison in U.S.
education, contribute millions and millions of dollars to the democrats every
year.

Sure, it's not a "family". But teachers' unions collect money from public
teachers, who get paid by tax payers. How can they contribute to political
party?

When will leftists start to talk about this?

[http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/indus.php?ind=l1300](http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/indus.php?ind=l1300)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG8w9PcA-
ig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG8w9PcA-ig)

~~~
mhuffman
$20 million is a lot of money. There are 3.1 million teachers in the US [1],
so about $7 a piece go toward lobbying per year.

David Koch alone in this election cycle, " ... hopes to spend up to $300
million on candidates and another $600 million on efforts to reduce
regulations and reform the criminal justice system." [2]

So I mean ...

[1]
[http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=372](http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=372)

[2] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/chloesorvino/2015/09/30/the-
bigg...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/chloesorvino/2015/09/30/the-biggest-most-
influential-political-donors-on-the-2015-forbes-400/)

